# Trotapoker explota al cobrar 400€ de pensión: "hay que coger las armas, me cago en los putos políticos, policías, jueces y negros de mierda"



## Espartano27 (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kolobok (24 Ene 2022)

Haber cotizado vagomierda


----------



## zirick (24 Ene 2022)

Los últimos 20 años sin cotizar en España, pues muy bien. Suerte en su cruzada


----------



## Tales90 (24 Ene 2022)

Sino ha cotizado mucho es, lo justo sería cobrar 0.


----------



## Cipoton (24 Ene 2022)

Quien es el calbo este


----------



## Kolobok (24 Ene 2022)

Langosto 45 años votando al PSOE y sin cotizar recibe 400 € de pensión y ahora quiere que cojamos las armas que el quiere cobrar limpios 1000 euros como los menas anda a tomar por culo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Ene 2022)

No ha cotizado una mierda y ahora a llorar a la lloreria.
Y eso que en la marina mercante y la pesca dia cotizado se cuenta por dos, lo se porque gracias a esto me puedo jubilar 6 meses antes
Dicho esto

Un moronegro recien llegado ya cobra mas, razon no le falta en todo lo que dice.


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Haber cotizado vagomierda



Cuánto han cotizado los moronegros que han llegado a España ilegalmente?paga y casita tienen esos hijos de puta


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Langosto 45 años votando al PSOE y sin cotizar recibe 400 € de pensión y ahora quiere que cojamos las armas que el quiere cobrar limpios 1000 euros como los menas anda a tomar por culo



Trotapoker votando al PSOE ? estas tonto o que


----------



## MAESE PELMA (24 Ene 2022)

dice soros como si el r78 no existiera. qué bobo.

por cierto, qué armas vamos a coger?


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

Pues el tipo tiene toda la razón. Ha dicho que ha cotizado 20 años o más y le dan igual que a uno que tiene una no contributiva. En lo de los menas también tiene razón y lo de la nacionalidad igual. No sé que estáis hablando.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (24 Ene 2022)

Ahora entiendo por que @trotapoker no paga la coca….

Edito para añadir que es todo mentira, estás son las cantidades a recibir por pensión:

800€ pensión mínima a 14 pagas y 400€ no contributiva…

Trotapoker otra vez mintiendo…

*PAGA LA PUTA COCA MAMON!!!!*


----------



## Discordante (24 Ene 2022)

Un error (las paguitas y sueldos nescafe a ciertos colectivos) no justifican otro error (pensiones por encima del salario moda sin haber cotizado una m).


----------



## D_M (24 Ene 2022)

Tenga razón o no, al final pasa lo de siempre, que "ande yo caliente, no me importa la gente" y "ande yo frío, ¿que hay de lo mío?".


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Ene 2022)

Y demasiado cobra para la persona miserable que es.





​Propone que difundamos esto:

TROTAPOKER canal OFICIAL, [24/01/2022 14:40]

Están llamando por la radio y la TV la gente de Canarias desesperados por lo que esta ocurriendo allí. Que no pueden ya vivir , los están invadiendo y el Gobierno no hace nada. La prensa callada. 
Los marroquíes están robando y violando. No viene turismo y no se puede ya vivir. Una barbaridad . Han robado en una iglesia. Tienen dinero, móviles y encima están viviendo en hoteles de lujo y no trabajan. 

Los canarios piden auxilio porque los demás medios de comunicación no están hablando de ello. 

Desde Canarias están pidiendo auxilio. Hay que difundir esto

Circula en todas las redes sociales de la Península y aquí seguimos sin enterarnos.
*Canarias ya está "ocupada" por marroquíes y mauritanos.* En las islas orientales, Fuerteventura y Lanzarote, el número de marroquíes ya es mayor que el de la población autóctona. Es una estrategia marroquí que empieza a darle resultados: la toma 'pacífica' de territorios mediante su ocupación por las bravas. Igual que en el siglo VIII. Se entiende como 'toma pacífica' la llegada diaria a las islas de numerosas barcazas con una media de 400 a 600 musulmanes. 
Se comenta que en el sur de Tenerife (una de las dos islas mayores) la situación de tantos miles de marroquíes deambulando y malviviendo por las calles en algunos pueblos costeros, es cada día más preocupante. Hay zonas controladas por ellos, que exigen derechos y lo que no lo son, como la reclamación de "sus derechos territoriales", y muchísimos canarios empiezan a tener miedo de verdad. Dicen que no hay fuerzas políticas, ni policiales, ni legales, para empezar a resolver la situación creada. Y yo creo que ni voluntad de hacerlo.
Aquello está lejos y a los peninsulares no les preocupa lo más mínimo. Grave error; gravísimo. Una vez controlen las islas vendrán aquí a reclamar más "territorios", poco a poco, sin prisas. A ellos no les preocupa el reloj. Son como la gota de agua que no deja de caer, es decir, que cae de manera permanente y llega a perforar una placa de acero de 1 metro de espesor.

Es alucinante, casi 7000 inmigrantes en el listado, con una paga alucinante, que nadie tendremos en la jubilación, a pesar de trabajar 40 Años. Difundirlo si os parece bien, se tiene que enterar muchísima gente, algo hay que hacer.
Nota *URGENTE* 

Pasar a todos los contactos posibles.


----------



## samaruc (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues el tipo tiene toda la razón. Ha dicho que ha cotizado 20 años o más y le dan igual que a uno que tiene una no contributiva. En lo de los menas también tiene razón y lo de la nacionalidad igual. No sé que estáis hablando.



Debe haber cotizado 20 años por el mínimo de autónomos y le toca el porcentaje correspondiente de la base reguladora conforme los años cotizados (para el 100% son 37 años, con 15 años es el 50%)

Con complemento a mínimos le tocaría la pensión mínima (sobre 800 euros)




Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Y demasiado cobra para la persona miserable que es.



La imagen es de una no contributiva.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Debe haber cotizado 20 años por el mínimo de autónomos y le toca el porcentaje correspondiente de la base reguladora conforme los años cotizados (para el 100% son 37 años, con 15 años es el 50%)
> 
> Con complemento a mínimos le tocaría la pensión mínima (sobre 800 euros)
> 
> ...



Pues las no contributivas son un poco más altas, que lo acabo de mirar. 

Este tipo me parece despreciable después del desprecio y la soberbia con que trató a nuestro querido Juan Arbex, alias Lobo Estepario.

​


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues las no contributivas son un poco más altas, que lo acabo de mirar.
> 
> Este tipo me parece despreciable después del desprecio y la soberbia con que trató a nuestro querido Juan Arbex, alias Lobo Estepario.



A ambos les gusta currar lo justo.


----------



## todoayen (24 Ene 2022)

Balla, se está dando cuenta de que era meado, no champán.

Wake Up, Neo...


----------



## la_trotona (24 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No ha cotizado una mierda y ahora a llorar a la lloreria.
> Y eso que en la marina mercante y la pesca dia cotizado se cuenta por dos, lo se porque gracias a esto me puedo jubilar 6 meses antes
> Dicho esto
> 
> Un moronegro recien llegado ya cobra mas, razon no le falta en todo lo que dice.



El problema es el dinero que recibe el moronegro, no lo que el jeta este quiere recibir.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Haber cotizado vagomierda



Haber muerto de hambre no está en ha cotizado por lo mínimo y por eso cobra 400 euros.
El mismo reconoce que ha estado 20 años en b.
Así que un ejemplo no es 
Pero eso no quita q tenga razón.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

hay gente que solo le preocupa la pasta , la pension .. pero la que estan liando con los moronegros lo han callado hasta ahora , quizas porque son tan bobos que se habian tragado lo de que venian a pagar las pensiones. muchos ya van despertando.

la que estan liando metiendo moronegros va mas alla de las pensiones , es sencillamente el guano y la guerra lo que estan trayendo


----------



## Larata (24 Ene 2022)

0:52 Llevo 20 años trabajando en B y claro, tengo poca pensión.

Demasiada tienes cabrón.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2022)

A trabajado en B porque no le compensaba pagar autónomos, NORMAL, a lo mejor listo no fue, o no se aplicó, pero la tasa da autónomos es un robo en España desde la democracia de los cojones.

Tiene razón en lo que dice, están destruyendo el país, en unos años dejará de existir España, y los burbujos a meterse con el tío este haya sido vago o no, cojones, pero es español y ha trabajado.

Dejad de ser tan cínicos, que en otros hilos seguro ponéis a parir la invasión oenegeta.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (24 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No ha cotizado una mierda y ahora a llorar a la lloreria.
> Y eso que en la marina mercante y la pesca dia cotizado se cuenta por dos, lo se porque gracias a esto me puedo jubilar 6 meses antes
> Dicho esto
> 
> Un moronegro recien llegado ya cobra mas, razon no le falta en todo lo que dice.



Siempre es igual no falla "que hay de lo mio" y "el que no llora no mama"


----------



## samaruc (24 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues las no contributivas son un poco más altas, que lo acabo de mirar.
> ​



Si la imagen es cierta cobra una no contributiva. 

La gracia de las contributivas es el complemento a mínimos.









¿Cuándo un autónomo jubilado puede cobrar un complemento a mínimos en su pensión?


Los autónomos y asalariados que al jubilarse no alcancen la pensión mínima fijada para 2021 tienen derecho a cobrar un complemento de hasta 400 euros para elevar su prestación. Estos son los requisitos.




www.autonomosyemprendedor.es





Pero se vé que no es el caso y lo que hay es una no contributiva por falta o inexistencia de cotizaciones.


----------



## Murray's (24 Ene 2022)

Tan poco cobraba de marino mercante?


----------



## Murray's (24 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Haber cotizado vagomierda



Y los gitanos y africanos cuanto decis que han cotizado?


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Ene 2022)

Vaya lol, putos boomers se creen que lo merecen todo.


----------



## chicken (24 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Haber cotizado vagomierda



¿Cuánto han cotizado los menas, negros de las pateras y, en general, la chusma tercermundista que nos está invadiendo?


----------



## Estais_avisados (24 Ene 2022)

Todo encaja de ahí la inquina que tenía a la quinta calumnia y demás disidencia que ganaban más pasta y los llamaba paypalerdos pero bien que ponía su cuenta bancaria jajjajjjajka

Al final toda la mierda explota como el que es un viejo ludópata al que no le llega para los vicios.

Un vago langosto que trabajo en b para ganar más y no aportó a la caja de la SS para los demás y ahora se queja con la excusa de los moros,pues ya estas cazado igual que al lobo!

Putas garrapatas !!! Parásitos !!


----------



## chicken (24 Ene 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y los gitanos y africanos cuanto decis que han cotizado?



Ante eso, los progres y liberales del foro, más callados que una ramera.


----------



## samaruc (24 Ene 2022)

Y que no ha querido que la seguridad social gestionara su pensión que ya se la planificaba él con sus ahorros y sus inversiones.


----------



## Polietileno (24 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Sino ha cotizado mucho es, lo justo sería cobrar 0.



Está cobrando lo justo, lo legal, si ha cotizado 20 años y hace años no cotiza.

Y si no cobra más es porque tiene otros ingresos o tendría complemento a mínimos hasta 700.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Ene 2022)

Había un teniente que te decia: Un número del 0 al 500.000? El que le dijeses te decía: Te tocó!


----------



## Tigershark (24 Ene 2022)

Esto tiene que explotar por algún lado , y lo que dice de Soros es una gran verdad demostrada negro sobre blanco en el expediente royuela ,pero aquí hay mucho imbecil que todavía no sabe de lo que va esto.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ene 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Todo encaja de ahí la inquina que tenía a la quinta calumnia y demás disidencia que ganaban más pasta y los llamaba paypalerdos pero bien que ponía su cuenta bancaria jajjajjjajka
> 
> Al final toda la mierda explota como el que es un viejo ludópata al que no le llega para los vicios.
> 
> ...



aportar qué si más de la mita se lo llevan calentito las garrapatas de los políticos.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (24 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> No ha cotizado una mierda y ahora a llorar a la lloreria.
> Y eso que en la marina mercante y la pesca dia cotizado se cuenta por dos, lo se porque gracias a esto me puedo jubilar 6 meses antes
> Dicho esto
> 
> Un moronegro recien llegado ya cobra mas, razon no le falta en todo lo que dice.



La historia está en librarse de cada vez más metástasis del mismo cáncer


----------



## Kolobok (24 Ene 2022)

chicken dijo:


> Ante eso, los progres y liberales del foro, más callados que una ramera.



Y si no hubiera negros ni africanos cuál sería la excusa de este vago de mierda que pretende parasitar a la sociedad?? Venga vete con tus africaners a usarles de excusa para cobrar 900 euros al mes


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> Está cobrando lo justo, lo legal, si ha cotizado 20 años y hace años no cotiza.
> 
> Y si no cobra más es porque tiene otros ingresos o tendría complemento a mínimos hasta 700.



el sistema no es de acumulacion sino de ponzi generacional asi que queda al arbitrio politico ese reparto , incluidos a los moronegros ..por eso tiene razon en lo que dice... si no se cambia el sistema (seguramente ya es tarde) todo va a saltar por los aires .... veremos viejunos como este con una metralleta..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Si cobra 400 es que no ha cotizado en su vida, por lo que es dinero que le estamos regalando.

Ahora, si de lo que se queja es de las ayudas a los inmis, entonces estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si cobra 400 es que no ha cotizado en su vida, por lo que es dinero que le estamos regalando.
> 
> Ahora, si de lo que se queja es de las ayudas a los inmis, entonces estamos de acuerdo.



error , si ha cotizado durante 20 años hace 40 años la capitalizacion de eso al 3 % medio daria bastante mas de lo que le dan ... el sistema es un ponzi arbitrario que no se sostiene... la comparacion que hace es ademas correcta es injusto que cobre lo mismo que un negro patero que ha cotizado exactamente 0..


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Debe haber cotizado 20 años por el mínimo de autónomos y le toca el porcentaje correspondiente de la base reguladora conforme los años cotizados (para el 100% son 37 años, con 15 años es el 50%)
> 
> Con complemento a mínimos le tocaría la pensión mínima (sobre 800 euros)
> 
> ...



Eso es una buena observación pero ¿dónde ves que ese documento sea de una no contributiva? Como dicen, hasta una no contributiva es más alta... 
Y lo que dices... ¿Qué complemento a mínimos? Él dice que por no sé qué meses que no han podido localizar en el sistema no cobra 700 en vez de 400 ¿Eso dices?


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

El problema es que el negro cobre más que eso, no que él cobre solo 400 euros. Hay que pedir que deporten a los paguiteros que no han cotizado ni un día y que les paguen menos, no que le suban la paga a él. 

Si hizo todos esos trabajos, HABER COTIZADO.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Ene 2022)

Respecto a lo de los menas robando, violando y recibiendo pagas y viviendo en hoteles de lujo digo lo de siempre, que algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.

Respecto al tipo en cuestión opino que ningún español debería recibir una pensión tan baja no contributiva ya que el mero hecho de residir en España y pagar comida , ropa etc te hace cotizar IVA como un cabrón, así que eso de que no ha pagado impuestos no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Cuánto han cotizado los moronegros que han llegado a España ilegalmente?paga y casita tienen esos hijos de puta



Es que hay que quitar esas ayudas a los inmis. Incluso los nacionalizados que hayan venido para trabajar en x sectores, si rechazan ofertas, que sean deportados y desnacionalizados. 

Y los paguiteros nacionales , que no cobren como un sueldo, como esta ocupa:


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Respecto a lo de los menas robando, violando y recibiendo pagas y viviendo en hoteles de lujo digo lo de siempre, que algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.
> 
> Respecto al tipo en cuestión opino que ningún español debería recibir una pensión tan baja no contributiva ya que el mero hecho de residir en España y pagar comida , ropa etc te hace cotizar IVA como un cabrón, así que eso de que no ha pagado impuestos no se lo cree nadie.



Pero hay que hacer que la diferencia entre lo no contributivo y lo contributivo motive para trabajar cotizando, o de lo contrario más gente aún preferirá no cotizar ni un solo día, como estos:


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> El problema es que el negro cobre más que eso, no que él cobre solo 400 euros. Hay que pedir que deporten a los paguiteros que no han cotizado ni un día y que les paguen menos, no que le suban la paga a él.
> 
> Si hizo todos esos trabajos, HABER COTIZADO.



pero retrsado no entiendes el sistema , es un sistema ponzi de reparto arbitrario . si has cotizado hace 20 años deberia ser mas rendimiento que si cotizas al final y lo amañan para que sea justo al reves.. es una sociatada todo..


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es que hay que quitar esas ayudas a los inmis. Incluso los nacionalizados que hayan venido para trabajar en x sectores, si rechazan ofertas, que sean deportados y desnacionalizados.
> 
> Y los paguiteros nacionales , que no cobren como un sueldo, como esta ocupa:



Esa es un gitana no?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero hay que hacer que la diferencia entre lo no contributivo y lo contributivo motive para trabajar cotizando, o de lo contrario más gente aún preferirá no cotizar ni un solo día, como estos:



Es que hay que cotizar para esta gentuza lo menos posible y tener derecho a una pensión digna aunque no hayas trabajado ya que se esta regalando el dinero a extranjeros. Nuestros antepasados levantaron el país y sus descendientes merecen ser tratados con respeto.


----------



## Estais_avisados (24 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aportar qué si más de la mita se lo llevan calentito las garrapatas de los políticos.



Ya lo se.

Pero este personaje a parte de desprestigiar a los que eran sus colegas negacionistas por envidia monetaria, os dice a la cara que ha trabajado en b 20 Años por lo que no a echado a la caja ni un céntimo y va y se queja de forma demagoga al estilo podemos usando a los moros que. No son santo de mi devoción para SU lucha.

Donde está lo mío! 

Con mi padre pasa lo mismo, pero él fue autónomo pero los últimos 15 años no cotizo porque se fue a pique el negocio.

Y no lloro ni yo ni el por las redes.

Dicho esto.

Os toma el pelo.

Y ya estoy hasta los huevos de subnormales y hay que darlos caza porque son unos putos farsantes !!!


----------



## Breiser (24 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Y demasiado cobra para la persona miserable que es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es exactamente de la Pensión no Contributiva Máxima en el año 2021.

Vamos que no llego al mínimo de cotización.

Este año ronda los 420 euros

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Barspin (24 Ene 2022)

Como si no votar o cambiar de partidos cambiase esa ley.

JUAS.


----------



## Estais_avisados (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si cobra 400 es que no ha cotizado en su vida, por lo que es dinero que le estamos regalando.
> 
> Ahora, si de lo que se queja es de las ayudas a los inmis, entonces estamos de acuerdo.



El dijo en sus videos que estuvo trabajando en África décadas de marino mercante y se vivía de puta madre y defendía a los moros, claro allí le pagaban en B ahí tenéis su hemeroteca joder, hacerle CSI coño !


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (24 Ene 2022)

Hay que coger las armas, dice el hdlgp................. Como yo las coja, el primero que se va al otro barrio eres tu, puto langosto!!!!


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pero retrsado no entiendes el sistema , es un sistema ponzi de reparto arbitrario . si has cotizado hace 20 años deberia ser mas rendimiento que si cotizas al final y lo amañan para que sea justo al reves.. es una sociatada todo..



Asi es. Si tu cotizacion fue hace muchos años, el valor de lo que te quitaron en su dia era muy superior al de los años finales. Pero sin embargo solo cuentan los años finales, para darte una puta mierda y que quienes se llevan la manduca sean los de siempre


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Es que hay que cotizar para esta gentuza lo menos posible y tener derecho a una pensión digna aunque no hayas trabajado ya que se esta regalando el dinero a extranjeros. Nuestros antepasados levantaron el país y sus descendientes merecen ser tratados con respeto.



¿Y de dónde sacas el dinero si no cotiza nadie y todos quieren cobrar?

Lo que hay que hacer es cortar el grifo a los parásitos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Esa es un gitana no?



Sí.


----------



## CarneconOjos (24 Ene 2022)

Y todavía no se enteran que las pensiones se han ido para no volver!! En el momento que te insinúan o suben la edad de jubilación a 75 años, y que queda nada para verlo, eso que le pasa ahora al trotapoker, será extendido a toda la masa social.

Pero al margen de eso, si viéramos la cantidad de gentuza que se viene a España a pillar la no contributiva y la de emigración, con 8 millones de emigrantes y de ellos 2 millones de moros, que viven a 14 kilómetros de la península, y que se han apoderado de todos los servicios sociales de esté puto país.

Lo de la guerra ya me parece poco, para invertir la destrucción nacional que estamos sufriendo, y más viendo la pasividad y castración de la ciudadanía, que se lo come y traga con todo lo que le echen..

Seguir remando y cotizando jejejj


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Y de dónde sacas el dinero si no cotiza nadie y todos quieren cobrar?
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es cortar el grifo a los parásitos.



Del mismo sitio que se está pagando a los políticos corruptos y a los funcivagos de deuda, deuda y mas deuda, o follamos todos o la puta al río.

En lo de los parásitos te doy la razón pero esos parásitos estan en sitios en los que no se pone la lupa.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Haber muerto de hambre no está en ha cotizado por lo mínimo y por eso cobra 400 euros.
> El mismo reconoce que ha estado 20 años en b.
> Así que un ejemplo no es
> Pero eso no quita q tenga razón.



No es B, es que se ha expatriado y se ahorra el IRPF. Es perfectamente legal.

Este es un vivillo. 

Los que trabajan fuera deben planificar su jubilación. Deben llegar a viejos con el chozo pagado y unas rentas. Si además el estado es generoso, pues 400€ muy majos que se embolsa. 

La alternativa es ir al consulado y allí le informan del convenio con el país de acogida o de la fórmula de cotización para que le quede pensión, que seguramente fuera haciéndose autónomo. 

Tendría que haber discutido las reglas hace 15 años, que es cuando podría haber acumulado derechos para el 100% de pensión. Patalear ahora es de parguelas.


----------



## Insurrección (24 Ene 2022)

Las pagas para los inmigrantes hacen que nuestras jubilaciones se diluyan.

Por qué se les da ni un puto euro a esa gente??? En base a qué???

Ese viejo retrasado mental tiene más razón que un santo.


----------



## Ederto (24 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Langosto 45 años votando al PSOE y sin cotizar recibe 400 € de pensión y ahora quiere que cojamos las armas que el quiere cobrar limpios 1000 euros como los menas anda a tomar por culo



45??? Pues se le ve cascao


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No es B, es que se ha expatriado y se ahorra el IRPF. Es perfectamente legal.
> 
> Este es un vivillo.
> 
> ...



si se ha expatriado cobrara otra pension donde haya cotizado o no ? como va lo de las pensiones a nivel internacional ? es algo que no cuentan..


los morapios cobran la pension española en moroco es todo lo que sabemos..


----------



## JimTonic (24 Ene 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No es B, es que se ha expatriado y se ahorra el IRPF. Es perfectamente legal.
> 
> Este es un vivillo.
> 
> ...



No no

Si tu te vas a un país y tiene convenio los años trabajados se cuentan en los dos países. Yo estoy en portugal y ahora mismo tengo 20 años cotizados en portugal 10 en España y 10 en portugal y tengo 20 años cotizados en portugal 10 en España y diez en portugal. Otra cosa es lo que me toque en cada país. El problema que tiene esta persona que no ha cotizado los últimos veinte años o si ha cotizado no tiene convenio con España. Porque si hubiera cotizado en el otro lugar estos 400 euros que le Dan se le sumaría lo del otro pais


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si se ha expatriado cobrara otra pension donde haya cotizado o no ? como va lo de las pensiones a nivel internacional ? es algo que no cuentan..
> 
> 
> los morapios cobran la pension española en moroco es todo lo que sabemos..



Te lo dice él mismo. Dice que "no le salia a cuenta para ganar 700€ (y tiene un lapsus añadiendo "en vez de 800€").

Solo tienes pensión si cotizas. En muchos paises debes poseer residencia, así que no es tan fácil tener dos y pueden ser incompatibles si hay convenios que así lo expresen. 

A éste lo que ha pasado es que alguien le ha asesorado mal, le habrán dicho que con X años ya cotizados mínimo le daban 700-800 cuando eso solo pasa si ha cotizado suficiente. Pero ésto ya lo sabía él, que pagar 350 de autónomo para pasar de 420 a 700 siendo la esperanza de vida a los 65 años de 82 años era mal negocio. 

Le estamos pagando Sanidad también por la jeta, y quiere más y fantasea de dónde saldría ese más y puede salir de cualquier gasto estatal, que en este caso, por su forma de ser, es de los inmis. 

No es muy diferente al "arcarde dame un pizoh" que dijo una vez una gitana en TV.


----------



## remerus (24 Ene 2022)

Tiene razón y por eso ya no merece la pena mover un dedo por este país y a poder ser defraudar a hacienda todo lo que se pueda, y en caso de guerra a los primeros que iría serían a los políticos locales por cercanía y luego a por el gobierno nacional.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> No no
> 
> Si tu te vas a un país y tiene convenio los años trabajados se cuentan en los dos países. Yo estoy en portugal y ahora mismo tengo 20 años cotizados en portugal 10 en España y 10 en portugal y tengo 20 años cotizados en portugal 10 en España y diez en portugal. Otra cosa es lo que me toque en cada país. El problema que tiene esta persona que no ha cotizado los últimos veinte años o si ha cotizado no tiene convenio con España. Porque si hubiera cotizado en el otro lugar estos 400 euros que le Dan se le sumaría lo del otro pais



Estamos de acuerdo. No ha cotizado. Si eso lo ha dejado claro.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Un moronegro recien llegado ya cobra mas, razon no le falta en todo lo que dice.



Un moronegro recién llegado no cobra una puta perra.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Ene 2022)

una duda estos no eran los pesqueros que se metian en altamar en noruega y que ninguno cotizo a la seguridad social en noruega/dinamarca/suecia porque alli no era obligatorio, y luego el juez les mando a tomar por culo???

o sea a lo mejor se sacaban un sueldo de 10.000 liquidos al mes y no les daba la gana cotizar 3000 euros. No lo se me estoy imaginando los numeros


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ene 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ¿Pero tu sabes donde va el 60% de los impuestos que se pagan cuando echas gasolina en el coche?
> 
> Todos los que utilizan vehículo propio están pagando la sanidad aunque no trabajen.
> 
> Hay cosas que muchos no entienden, como las cotizaciones traicioneramente divididas entre el cotizante y su empresa contratante.



No, puedes estar pagando IVA, IRPF y especiales, pero te has tirado tu juventud pagando el tratamiento a otros. Si eres anciano y has estado fuera de España tu país es generoso al aceptarte que perteneces a la misma mutualidad entre jóvenes y viejos, en donde tú no has aportado los años en los que no usas apenas la sanidad. 

Intenta hacer lo mismo con un seguro privado, decir que pagas con 65 igual que un tipo de 30 años.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

Más claro no lo puedo tener para demostrarle, a la vez que demostrarle a este marmotrenco que quien hace o ha hecho lo que le ha salido dels collons, quien le niega a la SS hacer exactamente lo mismito.
Ahora que vaya y reclame.
Anda que?


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> una duda estos no eran los pesqueros que se metian en altamar en noruega y que ninguno cotizo a la seguridad social en noruega/dinamarca/suecia porque alli no era obligatorio, y luego el juez les mando a tomar por culo???
> 
> o sea a lo mejor se sacaban un sueldo de 10.000 liquidos al mes y no les daba la gana cotizar 3000 euros. No lo se me estoy imaginando los numeros



Eso es al revés, esos sí cotizaron, pero no se los reconocían. Al parecer tendrían que haber solicitado en su día que se lo devolviesen, creo recordar. Confundieron el sistema de"te cobro y tu reclamas" con el de "si me cobras, adquiero derechos".


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Ene 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Los últimos 20 años sin cotizar en España, pues muy bien. Suerte en su cruzada



pero ha cotizado 20, que le quiten lo bailao. Hay gente que no llega ni a la mitad y quienes se bajan de la patera y tienen 1000 pavos no me jodas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> pero ha cotizado 20, que le quiten lo bailao. Hay gente que no llega ni a la mitad y quienes se bajan de la patera y tienen 1000 pavos no me jodas.



Y tú a cuantos conoces que habiendo llegado con una patera le han dado mil euros? 
Anda?.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Haber cotizado vagomierda



Los únicos vagos són los cerdos que cobran solo por ser negros y moros, y venir aquí a aprovechar los vientos globalistas.

Toda la razón trotapoker, el tiempo de politicos pasó, necesitamos militares patriotas.


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Ene 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los que critican y ven mal que otros trabajen en B, suelen ser los mismos que ven mal que haya no vacunados, son gente de lo peor, envidiosos hasta las trancas, y sabedores de que para tirarse 20 años funcionando en B hay que estar hecho de una pasta que ellos nunca han tenido ni tendrán.
> 
> Falsos e hipócritas sin cojones que han preferido permanecer bajo el paraguas de papá estado, pero muy capaces de dañar a sus semejantes por su maldita envidia.
> 
> ...



langostos y gente que tiene mucho que perder. En este foro hay un buen puñado y por su discurso los conocerás "quemar el pais, pa que""una revolución no sirve de na""esto es lo que hay""nada va a cambiar""defraudar?, y las carreteras y hospitales" y asi hasta el infinito. Lo que hay es una jeta, un morro y una doble moral de tres pares de cojones. Y si HAY QUE DEFRAUDAR Y QUEDARSE CON TODO EL DINERO POSIBLE y alejado de hacienda, es un deber moral si uno tiene moral y principios.


----------



## euriborfree (24 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Sino ha cotizado mucho es, lo justo sería cobrar 0.



En el video dice que ha cotizado 20 años y que los ultimos 20 no ha cotizado, que se ha dedicado a "otras cosas", sin aclarar a que (supongo que los que sigan a este señor sepan algo mas, ¿poker profesional?

Mal me parece que habiendo cotizado 20 años nos den la misma pension que no habiendo cotizado nada, desde luego no podemos echar a esta persona en el mismo saco de una persona que no ha cotizado y pretende que le den y le den


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Y tú a cuantos conoces que habiendo llegado con una patera le han dado mil euros?
> Anda?.



con el paso de las semanas, ahi tienes a los de canarias. Y no sólo con 400 pavos de ayuda, tienen un ejército de ong's y asociaciones para buscarles curro, son gente en riesgo de exclusión social, tienen preferencia sobre el blanquito español para currar. En algunos ayuntamientos se les contrata en cuanto tienen papeles para tareas de jardineria o mantenimiento, eso te lo dicen ellos mismos. A un chaval español no le hacen ese favor.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Los que critican y ven mal que otros trabajen en B, suelen ser los mismos que ven mal que haya no vacunados, son gente de lo peor, envidiosos hasta las trancas, y sabedores de que para tirarse 20 años funcionando en B hay que estar hecho de una pasta que ellos nunca han tenido ni tendrán.
> 
> Falsos e hipócritas sin cojones que han preferido permanecer bajo el paraguas de papá estado, pero muy capaces de dañar a sus semejantes por su maldita envidia.
> 
> ...



Tú si que eres sinvergüenza. Me parece bien que el Estado no te expolie pero luego no vengas a pedir paguitas ni todo tipo de ayudas (muy típico en rojos) ¿De qué pasta hablas tú? A ver si un gitano que venda droga va a ser un héroe; total, es en B igual. A ver si te queda claro que además de los parásitos, las cosas se pagan con algo y que con Franco también se cotizaba. No como ahora que es un robo, pero no digas gilipolleces. Con lo de que gastan y pagan impuestos ya te has lucido.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> langostos y gente que tiene mucho que perder. En este foro hay un buen puñado y por su discurso los conocerás "quemar el pais, pa que""una revolución no sirve de na""esto es lo que hay""nada va a cambiar""defraudar?, y las carreteras y hospitales" y asi hasta el infinito. Lo que hay es una jeta, un morro y una doble moral de tres pares de cojones. Y si HAY QUE DEFRAUDAR Y QUEDARSE CON TODO EL DINERO POSIBLE y alejado de hacienda, es un deber moral si uno tiene moral y principios.



Supongo que cada uno sabe lo suyo , menos algunos que creen lo saben todo y poco mas.
Anda que?.


----------



## Arquíloco (24 Ene 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> ... de Soros es una gran verdad demostrada _*negro sobre blanco*_...



Nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> En el video dice que ha cotizado 20 años y que los ultimos 20 no ha cotizado, que se ha dedicado a "otras cosas", sin aclarar a que (supongo que los que sigan a este señor sepan algo mas, ¿poker profesional?
> 
> Mal me parece que habiendo cotizado 20 años nos den la misma pension que no habiendo cotizado nada, desde luego no podemos echar a esta persona en el mismo saco de una persona que no ha cotizado y pretende que le den y le den



Es que el sistema está para que trabajes toda la vida o no tengas derecho a nada. Por cada año que te jubiles antes de los 65 te quitan un 8% creo. Después tienes que trabajar dos años antes de no se cuantos etc. Todo trabas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

Y a mi me da a ver oído comentar que todo lo que vomita un volcán es del estado, entonces porque algunos palmeros disponen de un terreno que se supone ha vomitado un volcán y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> con el paso de las semanas, ahi tienes a los de canarias. Y no sólo con 400 pavos de ayuda, tienen un ejército de ong's y asociaciones para buscarles curro, son gente en riesgo de exclusión social, tienen preferencia sobre el blanquito español para currar. En algunos ayuntamientos se les contrata en cuanto tienen papeles para tareas de jardineria o mantenimiento, eso te lo dicen ellos mismos. A un chaval español no le hacen ese favor.



Bueno, ya no se bajan de la patera y se van directos a la ventanilla del banco a por los 1000 €.  

En España un tio que no haya cotizado a la SS, ya sea moro, ya sea el Lobo Estepario, no tiene derecho a ninguna prestación de la SS o de Servicios Sociales.

En alguna comunidad y en algunos municipios, no en todos, *quien lleve mínimo un año empadronado*, sea moro, cubano o el Lobo Estepario, tienen derecho a solicitar prestaciones de emergencia o ayudas alimentarias.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

No te quites meritos


----------



## Tales90 (24 Ene 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> En el video dice que ha cotizado 20 años y que los ultimos 20 no ha cotizado, que se ha dedicado a "otras cosas", sin aclarar a que (supongo que los que sigan a este señor sepan algo mas, ¿poker profesional?
> 
> Mal me parece que habiendo cotizado 20 años nos den la misma pension que no habiendo cotizado nada, desde luego no podemos echar a esta persona en el mismo saco de una persona que no ha cotizado y pretende que le den y le den



Habría que analizar el caso, pero la mayoría de jubilados actuales está cobrando por encima de lo que han aportado, en mi opinión. Cosa de la que no vamos a disfrutar los jóvenes.


----------



## samaruc (24 Ene 2022)

Sonarte me suena.

Aunque para suscribirnos necesitas haber cotizado 1080 días en el régimen del mar.

No veo por qué iba a pagarlo si declara haber currado en negro.

Lo que se ha ahorrado en cotizaciones y en impuestos le tendría que valer de pensión de retiro.

Poca coherencia hay cuando presumes de trabajar en negro y reclamas derechos cuando te has pasado por el forro las obligaciones.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno, ya no se bajan de la patera y se van directos a la ventanilla del banco a por los 1000 €.
> 
> En España un tio que no haya cotizado a la SS, ya sea moro, ya sea el Lobo Estepario, no tiene derecho a ninguna prestación de la SS o de Servicios Sociales.
> 
> En alguna comunidad y en algunos municipios, no en todos, quien lleve mínimo un año empadronado, sea moro, cubano o el Lobo Estepario, tienen derecho a solicitar prestaciones de emergencia.





A mi me es evidente que mientras yo esté caliente lo demás que lo disfrute la gente , sea español, negro, moro o cristiano más me da todos somos seres de un mismo mundo y con el mismo derecho a vivir y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Habría que analizar el caso, pero la mayoría de jubilados actuales está cobrando por encima de lo que han aportado, en mi opinión. Cosa de la que no vamos a disfrutar los jóvenes.



Lo que sí es evidente es que la mayoría de los jubilados cobrarán por regla general más de lo que han aportado a la SS yo lo considero ser solidario y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Ene 2022)

¿Siendo casi toda su vida un alto cargo de la marina mercante, escritor y habiendo tenido su propio programa de TV y tiene la no contributiva? ¿Pero qué esperaba? Otro anumérico más.

Aunque luego habría que ver cuánto le paga la logia y los ahorros que debe tener, más su título nobiliario. Muy probable que sea otro de sus clickbaits.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un moronegro recién llegado no cobra una puta perra.



Si le dan estatus de refugiado sí cobra nada más llegar. Ayudas de ONGs y ayuntamientos sí que tiene, y hasta tienen pisos algunas ONG , donde los alojan gratis. A eso suma que pueden ocupar pisos y comer en comedores sociales +bancos de alimentos, ropa gratis, etc...
Y cuando lleve x tiempo empadronado, cobrará paguitas.









Las ayudas que pueden solicitar los inmigrantes sin papeles en España


Si has entrado en el territorio español sin tener ningún tipo de permiso o visa, esta guía de las ayudas para inmigrantes sin papeles en España.




iberoeconomia.es













Las Ayudas a Inmigrantes Sin Papeles en España: [Disponibles]


Los inmigrantes 'sin papeles', uno de los colectivos más vulnerables. Estas son las Ayudas a las que acogerse tras una marcha forzosa de su país de orígen.




ayudas-subvenciones.es













Ingreso Mínimo Vital: ¿podrán beneficiarse los inmigrantes sin papeles?


¿Es posible solicitar el Ingreso Mínimo Vital estando en España en situación irregular? Resolvemos una de las dudas más frecuentes que nos llega estos días.




www.parainmigrantes.info


----------



## François (24 Ene 2022)

Qué casualidad que había cotizado 20 años pero los últimos 20 no. No tenía ningún asesor ni se informó mínimamente?

Si se tira 20 años sin cotizar pues no sé qué esperaba. Con 400 euros yo ya me daba con un canto en los dientes. Eso sí, con lo de los menas y las paguitas a inmis tiene toda la razón.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> En el video dice que ha cotizado 20 años y que los ultimos 20 no ha cotizado, que se ha dedicado a "otras cosas", sin aclarar a que (supongo que los que sigan a este señor sepan algo mas, ¿poker profesional?
> 
> Mal me parece que habiendo cotizado 20 años nos den la misma pension que no habiendo cotizado nada, desde luego no podemos echar a esta persona en el mismo saco de una persona que no ha cotizado y pretende que le den y le den



Para tener derecho a una pensión contributiva tienes que haber cotizado 15 años, no importa cuando. Con eso tienes derecho al 50 % de la pensión que te corresponda después de efectuado el cálculo. En el caso de no llegar a la pensión mínima (14 pagas de 700 € poco más o menos) tienes derecho a que se te complemente hasta ese importe.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Si le dan estatus de refugiado sí cobra nada más llegar. Ayudas de ONGs y ayuntamientos sí que tiene, y hasta tienen pisos algunas ONG , donde los alojan gratis. A eso suma que pueden ocupar pisos y comer en comedores sociales +bancos de alimentos, ropa gratis, etc...
> Y cuando lleve x tiempo empadronado, cobrará paguitas.
> 
> 
> ...



El fulano al que le he contestado ha dicho que se bajan de la patera y se van directos a la ventanilla del banco a cobrar más qeu el desgraciao del video. Mentira.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

No se tu, pero a mi no me parece tan mál, más al contrario de que le sirve a un mortal tener millones y ver a gente medio muerta de hambre, y que conste que desde muy joven, el mismo día que perdí la virginidad, tambien perdí parte de mis sentimientos, el alma y la verguenza.
Anda que?.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



¡¿POR QUÉ LA GORDA PANCHA ESA TIENE UN OJO REPTILIANO?!


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El fulano al que le he contestado ha dicho que se bajan de la patera y se van directos a la ventanilla del banco a cobrar más qeu el desgraciao del video. Mentira.



antes pasan por tu casa a que les lamas el falo obviamente...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

Kelden mi cielo, muy bueno lo tuyo obviamente.
Anda que?.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

François dijo:


> Qué casualidad que había cotizado 20 años pero los últimos 20 no. No tenía ningún asesor ni se informó mínimamente?
> 
> Si se tira 20 años sin cotizar pues no sé qué esperaba. Con 400 euros yo ya me daba con un canto en los dientes. Eso sí, con lo de los menas y las paguitas a inmis tiene toda la razón.



pues no lo digas muy alto a ver si te va a tocar la misma pero no volanturiamente sino porque no encuentres nada.. pero lo que mas se queja es del agravio comparativo con un moronegro , ahi tiene toda la razon y esto no va a poder seguir asi..


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para tener derecho a una pensión contributiva tienes que haber cotizado 15 años, no importa cuando. Con eso tienes derecho al 50 % de la pensión que te corresponda después de efectuado el cálculo. En el caso de no llegar a la pensión mínima (14 pagas de 700 € poco más o menos) tienes derecho a que se te complemente hasta ese importe.



O sea que estás diciendo que un tío que ahora tenga 15 años cotizados con 40 por ejemplo y deje de cotizar hasta los 65 o 67 ahora, ¿luego cobra ese 50% supuestamente? Pero antes de x años de poder jubilarte has de trabajar dos años también. 

Y en lo de que te quitan un % por cada año antes de jubilarte, supongo si es si quieres antes de los 65, pero si esperas a los 65 no te restan aunque estés sin cotizar por no trabajar. Es así?


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pues no lo digas muy alto a ver si te va a tocar la misma pero no volanturiamente sino porque no encuentres nada.. pero lo que mas se queja es del agravio comparativo con un moronegro , ahi tiene toda la razon y esto no va a poder seguir asi..



¿Y porque no? ¿Hace la gente algo? Tenemos tan metido en la cabeza el timo de cotizar toda la vida para una pensión que ni diciéndonos que no hay pasta aprendemos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¡¿POR QUÉ LA GORDA PANCHA ESA TIENE UN OJO REPTILIANO?!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918531



No es "pancha", es gitana.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No es "pancha", es gitana.



Lo que sea. ¡Que tiene un ojo de reptil!


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> *O sea que estás diciendo que un tío que ahora tenga 15 años cotizados con 40 por ejemplo y deje de cotizar hasta los 65 o 67 ahora, ¿luego cobra ese 50% supuestamente? Pero antes de x años de poder jubilarte has de trabajar dos años también.*
> 
> Y en lo de que te quitan un % por cada año antes de jubilarte, supongo si es si quieres antes de los 65, pero si esperas a los 65 no te restan aunque estés sin cotizar por no trabajar. Es así?



Exacto. Con la ley actual, si. Otra cosa es que la pensión sea una mierda. Pero aun así te pagarían la mínima contributiva que ahora anda por 14 pagas de 700. 

Así que a saber lo que ha cotizao el hijoputa del video. Si es verdad lo de los 400 y pico, eso es lo que se da a los que no tienen derecho a nada, que no han cotizado ni esos 15 años.

Edito: Exacto .... acabo de mirar y el importe de las pensiones no contributivas y, efectivamente, es de 410 €. Ese tio no había cotizao en la puta vida .... y echando la culpa a los negros ....


----------



## Polietileno (24 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> el sistema no es de acumulacion sino de ponzi generacional asi que queda al arbitrio politico ese reparto , incluidos a los moronegros ..por eso tiene razon en lo que dice... si no se cambia el sistema (seguramente ya es tarde) todo va a saltar por los aires .... veremos viejunos como este con una metralleta..



Lo que sea, pero si esta cobrando 400 euros y es por una pensión contributiva es lo que le corresponde. Y si no tiene complemento a mínimos es porque tiene otros ingresos superiores a 7-8000 euros. incluso podría ser Amancio Ortega y cobrar 400 o 200 si tiene derecho a eso.

Conozco una persona que le corresponde cobrar 230 pero cobrará 700 por complemento a mínimos.

Aunque si dicen que es no contributiva no ha cotizado, ahí el caso es más injusto ya que da igual que tengas 0 años que 14 cotizados.


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El fulano al que le he contestado ha dicho que se bajan de la patera y se van directos a la ventanilla del banco a cobrar más qeu el desgraciao del video. Mentira.



La mayoria de ayudas se instrumentalizan a través de ongs, que es dinero público

Revelan el negocio que las ONG tienen montado con la inmigración: más de 680 millones en subvenciones

hay que seguir los distintos boletines para trazar las ayudas.

hasta que, efectivamente y pasados unos meses, pueden acceder a, por ejemplo, una risga en galicia ---->>Renta de inclusión social de Galicia (RISGA).

obviamente ongs y asociaciones tienen redes de pisos o los ponen los propios ayuntamientos a disposición, los cuales se pagan con dinero público. Los negritos no se bajan de la patera y se rascan los cojones y delinquen para comer. Tienen techo y comida, y un curro por el hecho de ser gente en exclusión social, eso lo ponen los ayuntamientos, que no le hacen ese favor a ningún blanquito. Cuando pasa más tiempo hay más ayudas, aparte de risgas o rmv hay ayudas por hijos, bonificaciones, etc dependiendo de la comunidad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El fulano al que le he contestado ha dicho que se bajan de la patera y se van directos a la ventanilla del banco a cobrar más qeu el desgraciao del video. Mentira.



Mentira que vayan tan "directos" a cobrar pero verdad que tienen VENTAJA los inmis sobre los nativos , porque para empezar a ellos no les piden informes de cuentas bancarias y propiedades que tengan en su país. Tampoco se cuentan sus matrimonios y muchas se declaran madres solteras. 
Y cuando van a las ONG, ellos tienen preferencia, como dijo una directora de Cáritas al recoger un CV como "empleada de hogar" a una nativa paya, diciéndole "te lo recojo, pero damos preferencia a las inmigrantes ilegales, porque pobrecitas, no tienen familia y además hay que ayudar a que se regularicen".


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Lo que sea. ¡Que tiene un ojo de reptil!



Igual es tuerta y un ojo es de cristal.


----------



## rascachapas (24 Ene 2022)

Dice que lo pagamos los españoles. Los españoles ya no pagamos nada. Todo lo paga la UE con compra de deuda que decide de meter a millones de africanos. 

España lleva quebrada desde 2008.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Mentira que vayan tan "directos" a cobrar pero verdad que tienen VENTAJA los inmis sobre los nativos , porque para empezar a ellos no les piden informes de cuentas bancarias y propiedades que tengan en su país. Tampoco se cuentan sus matrimonios y muchas se declaran madres solteras.
> *Y cuando van a las ONG, ellos tienen preferencia,* como dijo una directora de Cáritas al recoger un CV como "empleada de hogar" a una nativa paya, diciéndole "te lo recojo, pero damos preferencia a las inmigrantes ilegales, porque pobrecitas, no tienen familia y además hay que ayudar a que se regularicen".



Hombre ..... estaría bueno que fuera el Lobo Estepario a pedir a una ONG y le dieran a él y no al moro ....  

Vamos a ver ..... un desgraciao que se baja de una patera es un tio que no tiene donde caerse muerto, no tiene nada de nada, cero .... la ropa que lleva puesta. Aún así, para acceder a ayudas públicas tiene que llevar mínimo un año empadronado (en el caso de ayudas especiales municipales o autonómicas) o haber cotizado un mínimo también a la Seguridad Social (para acceder a las ayudas de la seguridad social o los servicios sociales).

Luego las políticas que lleven las ONG's y como reparten ya es cosa de ellos. Son entidades privadas, no públicas.

Pero afirmar que un tio se baja de la patera y accede a las paguitas públicas es falso de toda falsedad.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> La mayoria de ayudas se instrumentalizan a través de ongs, que es dinero público
> 
> Revelan el negocio que las ONG tienen montado con la inmigración: más de 680 millones en subvenciones
> 
> ...



Afirmar que un tio se baja de la patera y accede a las paguitas públicas es falso de toda falsedad.

Claro .... luego empezais que si la ONG, que si el banco de alimentos, que si la abuela tiene ruedas. Lo mismo que va el moro a cáritas puedes ir tu. Te van a dar exactamente igual. Y a barrer para el ayuntamiento del pueblo, o desastascar las alcantarillas, lo mismo puede ir el español que el moro. Lo que pasa que a muchos españoles eso les parece una mierda y al moro no. O el español está cobrando el paro y no va a dejar de cobrarlo para esa mierda. Venga hombre .... que nos conocemos el paño ....


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ..... estaría bueno que fuera el Lobo Estepario a pedir a una ONG y le dieran a él y no al moro ....
> 
> Vamos a ver ..... un desgraciao que se baja de una patera es un tio que no tiene donde caerse muerto, no tiene nada de nada, cero .... la ropa que lleva puesta. Aún así, para acceder a ayudas públicas tiene que llevar mínimo un año empadronado (en el caso de ayudas especiales municipales o autonómicas) o haber cotizado un mínimo también a la Seguridad Social (para acceder a las ayudas de la seguridad social o los servicios sociales).
> 
> ...



las oeneges son entidades privadas pero conchabadas con el gobierno . intenta tu montar una Oenege a ver que subvencion te dan pringao..

las oeneges son la puerta de atras con la que estan financiando la invasion..


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

Imagínate que devuelves a los migrantes argelinos y argelia le da por cerrar el grifo del gas, aver que gas vas a usar para calentarte o hacer la comida.
Anda que?.


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Afirmar que un tio se baja de la patera y accede a las paguitas públicas es falso de toda falsedad.
> 
> Claro .... luego empezais que si la ONG, que si el banco de alimentos, que si la abuela tiene ruedas. Lo mismo que va el moro a cáritas puedes ir tu. Te van a dar exactamente igual. Y a barrer para el ayuntamiento del pueblo, o desastascar las alcantarillas, lo mismo puede ir el español que el moro. Lo que pasa que a muchos españoles eso les parece una mierda y al moro no.



el dinero de las ongs es dinero público, o eso no te interesa verdad mangarrán. También estaba mirando lo que hay antes de que se bajen de la patera

Carmena y Colau dieron 700.000 € públicos a Open Arms para la recogida de inmigrantes ilegales

y esto es de lo que nos vamos enterando, porque las subvenciones que no somos capaces de encontrar porque esten perdidas en los distintos boletines vaya usted a saber. Vaya rojeras de mierda que nos ha salido aqui el tio y vaya felaciones debe meterle al negro de turno.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Imagínate que devuelves a los migrantes argelinos y argelia le da por cerrar el grifo del gas, aver que gas vas a usar para calentarte o hacer la comida.
> Anda que?.



que clase de retraso tienes ? venden gas en muchos paises sin ese chantaje que te inventas pringao.. el tonto de las 7 menos cuarto..


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ..... estaría bueno que fuera el Lobo Estepario a pedir a una ONG y le dieran a él y no al moro ....
> 
> Vamos a ver ..... un desgraciao que se baja de una patera es un tio que no tiene donde caerse muerto, no tiene nada de nada, cero .... la ropa que lleva puesta. Aún así, para acceder a ayudas públicas tiene que llevar mínimo un año empadronado (en el caso de ayudas especiales municipales o autonómicas) o haber cotizado un mínimo también a la Seguridad Social (para acceder a las ayudas de la seguridad social o los servicios sociales).
> 
> ...



Bueno eso de que no tiene nada no se sabe. No digo el de la patera, digo el que viene del otra forma (como turista y luego se queda etc.) Aquí no van a investigar si en su país tiene casa o familia que pueda mantenerle. Simplemente le conceden la ayuda. 

Un año empadronado ok. No es nada difícil. Aparte un tío de esos que viene y está en un centro y luego sale y no trabaja tendrá ayuda si o sí, y si no veríamos atracos y violencia bestialmente.

Por cierto aquí mismo había un local donde repartían comida. Las filas estaban copadas por moras con carros. En los alrededores, en papeleras o cubos de basura he visto a veces comida, concretamente paquetes de galletas.

Lo cierto es que de ti lo saben todo. Cuentas bancarias, familia propiedades. Y de un tipo que viene no saben nada ni ganas de investigar. A ver en qué país pasa eso si vas tú.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2022)

Se joda por falsa disidencia.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

Muy fácil te es suponer las felaciones que pueda o no hacer , lo difícil te es demostrar que es cierto.
Desde cuando los dineros sirven para algo más que disfrútalos , tenerlos en un banco, e


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Dice que lo pagamos los españoles. Los españoles ya no pagamos nada. Todo lo paga la UE con compra de deuda que decide de meter a millones de africanos.
> 
> España lleva quebrada desde 2008.



Si pero de tu nómina te quitan una pasta así que algo estás pagando. La UE paga pero no va a regalar nada indefinidamente.


----------



## rascachapas (24 Ene 2022)

El día que la UE corte el grifo y se acaben las paguitas, la mitad de moros cruza el estrecho de vuelta a su estercolero.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Bueno eso de que no tiene nada no se sabe. No digo el de la patera, digo el que viene del otra forma (como turista y luego se queda etc.) Aquí no van a investigar si en su país tiene casa o familia que pueda mantenerle. Simplemente le conceden la ayuda.
> 
> Un año empadronado ok. No es nada difícil. Aparte un tío de esos que viene y está en un centro y luego sale y no trabaja tendrá ayuda si o sí, y si no veríamos atracos y violencia bestialmente.
> 
> ...



Que no me cuentes películas. Aquí uno ha dicho que por bajarse de la patera tenían ayudas públicas. Eso es directamente mentira. Luego empezais que si caritas, que si el comedor social, que si el párroco les da un bocata ....   Eso no son ayudas públicas.


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Muy fácil te es suponer las felaciones que pueda o no hacer , lo difícil te es demostrar que es cierto.
> Desde cuando los dineros sirven para algo más que disfrútalos , tenerlos en un banco, e



multi de mierda


----------



## Despotricador (24 Ene 2022)

Tiene razón en que se le regala dinero a algunos, pero menudos huevazos, él también quiere.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> el dinero de las ongs es dinero público, o eso no te interesa verdad mangarrán. También estaba mirando lo que hay antes de que se bajen de la patera
> 
> Carmena y Colau dieron 700.000 € públicos a Open Arms para la recogida de inmigrantes ilegales
> 
> y esto es de lo que nos vamos enterando, porque las subvenciones que no somos capaces de encontrar porque esten perdidas en los distintos boletines vaya usted a saber. Vaya rojeras de mierda que nos ha salido aqui el tio y vaya felaciones debe meterle al negro de turno.



Qué quieres? Qué los ametrallen?  

Tu reza pa que tu padre no nos mande unos regalitos y tengamos que cruzar el estrecho a nado pa escapar de la quema ...


----------



## Jordanpt (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no me cuentes películas. Aquí uno ha dicho que por bajarse de la patera tenían ayudas públicas. Eso es directamente mentira. Luego empezais que si caritas, que si el comedor social, que si el párroco les da un bocata ....   Eso no son ayudas públicas.



No sé si eres más hijodeputa o progre.

De momento la mantita, la comida y el alojamiento que les dan al llegar ya lo pagamos todos.
Y eso es el comienzo..del fin de España.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ..... estaría bueno que fuera el Lobo Estepario a pedir a una ONG y le dieran a él y no al moro ....
> 
> Vamos a ver .....* un desgraciao que se baja de una patera es un tio que no tiene donde caerse muerto, no tiene nada de nada*, cero .... la ropa que lleva puesta. Aún así, para acceder a ayudas públicas tiene que llevar mínimo un año empadronado (en el caso de ayudas especiales municipales o autonómicas) o haber cotizado un mínimo también a la Seguridad Social (para acceder a las ayudas de la seguridad social o los servicios sociales).
> 
> ...



Estás *PRE-JUZGANDO. *

Supones, como hacen los servicios sociales y políticos, que *solo por venir en patera es un muerto de hambre que no tiene nada de nada. *
Muchos traen dinero+ han pagado por el viaje lo que muchos españoles no ahorran nunca. 
También das por hecho que no tiene ninguna propiedad en su país. Yo he conocido a sudamericanos que tenían casa y negocio y al venir aquí ilegalmente (como turistas) lo dejaron vendido o alquilado y generando ingresos, todo ello invisible para cuando piden ayudas aquí. 
Las ONGs reciben SUBVENCIONES, por lo que indirectamente estás pagando parte de las ayudas que ellos dan a la gente. 

Por ejemplo: ¿tú crees que un influencer es pobre? Pues aquí lo tienes, en patera nada más llegar le habrán dado mantitas, comida y el lameculismo en general de ONGs y autoridades:


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (24 Ene 2022)

He visto el video hasta donde dice que los ultimos 20 los ha cotizado en otro sitio.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> El día que la UE corte el grifo y se acaben las paguitas, la mitad de moros cruza el estrecho de vuelta a su estercolero.



de que guindo te has caido pringao jaja...ni con agua caliente se va la morisma... es algo mas que venir a parasitar vienen a conquistar ..


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> No sé si eres más hijodeputa o progre.
> 
> De momento la mantita, la comida y el alojamiento que les dan al llegar *ya lo pagamos todos.*
> Y eso es el comienzo..del fin de España.



Y tu educación .... y ya ves para que ha servido .... dinero tirao ....


----------



## zirick (24 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> pero ha cotizado 20, que le quiten lo bailao. Hay gente que no llega ni a la mitad y quienes se bajan de la patera y tienen 1000 pavos no me jodas.



Las paguitas al inmigrante nunca debieron existir, ni ayudas, ni nada. España no es una ONG, por no hablar del efecto llamada destructor de comunidades.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no me cuentes películas. Aquí uno ha dicho que por bajarse de la patera tenían ayudas públicas. Eso es directamente mentira. Luego empezais que si caritas, que si el comedor social, que si el párroco les da un bocata ....   Eso no son ayudas públicas.



Las "ayudas de emergencia social" que les dan en los centros sociales, se pagan con DINERO DE LOS AYUNTAMIENTOS. 

Las ONG reciben SUBVENCIONES PÚBLICAS. 

Así que su bocata de la ONG, el albergue y comedores sociales... lo pagamos también nosotros.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> El día que la UE corte el grifo y se acaben las paguitas, la mitad de moros cruza el estrecho de vuelta a su estercolero.



Antes de eso nos roban a todos .


----------



## hijodeputin (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué quieres? Qué los ametrallen?
> 
> Tu reza pa que tu padre no nos mande unos regalitos y tengamos que cruzar el estrecho a nado pa escapar de la quema ...



pillate un cancer panchito de mierda


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Las "ayudas de emergencia social" que les dan en los centros sociales, se pagan con DINERO DE LOS AYUNTAMIENTOS.



Y para acceder a ellas tienes que llevar un año empadronado mínimo. En algunos municipios y en algunas comunidades dos. No es bajar de la patera e ir directo a la ventanilla.



> Las ONG reciben SUBVENCIONES PÚBLICAS.
> 
> Así que su bocata de la ONG, el albergue y comedores sociales... lo pagamos también nosotros.



No son ayudas públicas, ni son paguitas oficiales.

Vamos a ver .... yo no estoy negando que se les ayuda. Y me parece bien. Estoy negando lo que no os cansais de repetir: un negro por bajar de la patera tiene mejor paguita que trotepoker que ha cotizao 20 años. Mentira. Un negro recién bajao de la patera tiene, como mucho, un plato de rancho de mierda y un jergón p'a tumbarse. Y la mayoría ni eso, que están los CIES llenos a la espera de los trámites de deportación.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no me cuentes películas. Aquí uno ha dicho que por bajarse de la patera tenían ayudas públicas. Eso es directamente mentira. Luego empezais que si caritas, que si el comedor social, que si el párroco les da un bocata ....   Eso no son ayudas públicas.



No si yo no te cuento películas. Te cuento que tú si vas te miran hasta los calzoncillos si pueden y si tienes algo no tienes ayudas. 

O si, pero tienes muchos más filtros que un tío que viene y saben de el el nombre y poco más. Eso no es una película. No me refiero al de la patera. Por cierto había un audio en Youtube de un trabajador del SEPE o de seguridad social que lo decía claro esto que digo. 

Se puede pensar que es fake pero lógicamente no veo a una Charo de allí indagar lo que tiene ese tipo en su país o si le conceden una ayuda que no se vaya a vivir a su país con ella.

Ya te lo digo. Si no diesen ayudas a los inmigrantes tan fácilmente verías lo que iba a pasar. Y Cáritas por ejemplo de que te crees que se mantiene ¿De capital privado?... Macho que tenemos una edad


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Antes de eso nos roban a todos .



Si cortan paguitas y ayudas íbamos a ver machetes trabajar. Si no hay una delincuencia brutal es por eso. Aquí alguno se cree que los inmigrantes estos moros o dominicanos son como los españoles de sumisos en un país además que es un parguela con el delincuente.


----------



## rascachapas (24 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> de que guindo te has caido pringao jaja...ni con agua caliente se va la morisma... es algo mas que venir a parasitar vienen a conquistar ..





시켈 ! dijo:


> Antes de eso nos roban a todos .



He dicho la mitad, no todos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y para acceder a ellas tienes que llevar un año empadronado mínimo. En algunos municipios y en algunas comunidades dos. No es bajar de la patera e ir directo a la ventanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no mientas , un negro patero legalizado(refugiado ,por reegularizaciones,matrimnio,etc) que lo pida tiene los mismos 400 y pico euros que este sin haber cotizado nada. incluso mas si es un refugiado de esos que se sacan de la manga por gay o algun rollo politico.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> La mayoria de ayudas se instrumentalizan a través de ongs, que es dinero público
> 
> Revelan el negocio que las ONG tienen montado con la inmigración: más de 680 millones en subvenciones
> 
> ...



Yo no he entendido nunca pq si no tienes ingresos no eres de exclusion social.
En otros países si no cobras ayudas pasas a ser de exclusion social si demuestras que no tienes rentas ni tu ni tus ascendientes.
Tardas 0 coma en tener un trabajo en Aytos fundaciones etc.
Aquí les ponen la alfombra roja y se lo dan todo.
De un curso del INEM que hice en el año 2008 solo se colocó una mora y obligada pq la quitaban la ayuda la metieron en una fundación de admtva y ahí sigue.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Ene 2022)

Poca ha cotizado y se merece lo que va a cobrar.
Pero dice verdades como puños, si él no se merece cobrar por no haber cotizado mucho...
Menos se merece la moronegrada cobrar sin haber dado un palo al agua.
Yo cobraré poco mas que él, pero ya me espabilé en tener propiedades para alquilar o vender, mas cash.
Y mi mugera cobrará algo mas de 1.000, si no te espabilas de joven, luego vienen estas cosas.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> He dicho la mitad, no todos.



cuantos anos tienes criatura ? se te ve muy verde ..


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No si yo no te cuento películas. Te cuento que tú si vas te miran hasta los calzoncillos si pueden y si tienes algo no tienes ayudas.
> 
> O si, pero tienes muchos más filtros que un tío que viene y saben de el el nombre y poco más. Eso no es una película. No me refiero al de la patera. Por cierto había un audio en Youtube de un trabajador del SEPE o de seguridad social que lo decía claro esto que digo.
> 
> ...



Que me da igual. No estamos hablando de eso. Estamos hablando de que aquí se ha afirmado que un negro por bajar de la patera tiene mejor paguita que trotepoker que ha cotizao 20 años. Mentira.


----------



## alas97 (24 Ene 2022)

Este no se entero de lo que paso en grecia en el 2008.













Ahora lo que toca son las mascarillas, lo demás es minucia.

ps: Calopez que coño pasa con el servidor donde está alojado burbuja, no me digas que lo estás pagando en bitcoin y que esta alojado en ucrania?

Te hacía mas inteligente.


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (24 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> por cierto, qué armas vamos a coger?




Contábamos con las almohadas de los hoteles, pero ahora están ocupados por los menas y ya ni eso.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> no mientas , un negro patero legalizado(refugiado ,por reegularizaciones,matrimnio,etc) que lo pida tiene los mismos 400 y pico euros que este sin haber cotizado nada. incluso mas si es un refugiado de esos que se sacan de la manga por gay o algun rollo politico.



Sino cobran ayudas.
Que me explique el commie de que viven los negros que piden en supers?.
Yo conocí uno que estuvo más de 8 años pidiendo en el Mercadona y lo dejo pq ya era cantoso.
De que viven los 150 negros de Badalona que casi matan a albiol?.
No deberían estar trabajando a esas horas?.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> *no mientas , un negro patero legalizado(refugiado ,por reegularizaciones,matrimnio,etc)* que lo pida tiene los mismos 400 y pico euros que este sin haber cotizado nada. incluso mas si es un refugiado de esos que se sacan de la manga por gay o algun rollo politico.



Ya no es un negro recién bajao de la patera.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que me da igual. No estamos hablando de eso. Estamos hablando de que aquí se ha afirmado que un negro por bajar de la patera tiene mejor paguita que trotepoker que ha cotizao 20 años. Mentira.



Vale pues después de empadronarse un año y trabajar en negro ¿Te vale eso? O un mena cuando sale de un centro etc. Dime, ¿o solo te vale el que dice lo de la patera? Dime que todos viven de mendigar. 

Lo cierto es que hay una cantidad de gente que ha venido sin aportar nada y cobrará algo que tú tienes que ganartelo bien. Me da igual como lo pintes. Olvídate de la patera.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Cierto, RECIÉN BAJADO de la patera NO tiene paguitas, SALVO QUE LO CONSIDEREN "REFUGIADO".



Todo lo demás te lo podías haber ahorrado. Coincides en que la afirmación "bajar de la patera conlleva paguita inmediata" es falsa, no?


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya no es un negro recién bajao de la patera.



virtualmente es lo mismo y las oeneges se encargan de mantenerlos hasta que llegue una amnistia o busquen un matrimonio de conveniencia o algun apaño... es un sistema esto que han montado con los negros..Y LO SABES,,,, algun interes tienes en esto obviamente..


----------



## Jordanpt (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y tu educación .... y ya ves para que ha servido .... dinero tirao ....



Ese dinero se lo pones a la cuenta de mi padre, trabajando desde los 14 años.

P.D: cierra la puerta al salir progre.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya no es un negro recién bajao de la patera.



Eso importa tres cojones si no ha aportado nada. Y no, no es como un español que no haya aportado nada que te veo venir. Ha venido ilegalmente además.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Vale pues después de empadronarse un año y trabajar en negro ¿Te vale eso? O un mena cuando sale de un centro etc. Dime, ¿o solo te vale el que dice lo de la patera? Dime que todos viven de mendigar.
> 
> Lo cierto es que hay una cantidad de gente que ha venido sin aportar nada y cobrará algo que tú tienes que ganartelo bien. Me da igual como lo pintes. Olvídate de la patera.



Yo te voy a decir lo que se le pide a un moronegro, o a un español en la miseria, en mi comunidad para la renta de inserción (paguita publica oficial):

1.- 2 años de empadronamiento en la comunidad
2.- 3 años cotizados a la SS
3.- No disponer de ingresos (haber agotado el paro y la ayuda posterior)
4.- Acudir a cursos de formación y plena disposición para aceptar prácticamente cualquier trabajo. 

Y la policía pasa por sus casas de vez en cuando a ver si es verdad que no hacen nada o están trabajando en B por ahí.

Qué luego el municipio les puede complementar con sacos de arroz y botjos de agua? Pues si . .. Y? Y que al que no cumple los requisitos y no obtiene paguita no lo dejan morirse de hambre? También.

Y no creo que el resto de las comunidades sean muy diferentes de la mia.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Cierto, RECIÉN BAJADO de la patera NO tiene paguitas, SALVO QUE LO CONSIDEREN "REFUGIADO".
> Pero *UN ESPAÑOL CUANDO CAMBIA DE COMUNIDAD AUTÓNOMA tampoco puede pedir el IMV* ni otras ayudas hasta que lleve x tiempo empadronado. Sí puede seguir cobrando ayudas que sean de la Seguridad Social.
> 
> *Con x tiempo empadronado juega con ventaja el inmi respecto a los nativos*, porque no cruzan datos con lo que tenga en su país ni si están casados, etc... Y también accede a programas de inserción, formación y trabajo exclusivos para los "colectivos vulnerables".
> ...



A ver, lo de la patera es una simpleza para esquivar el tema de que estos tipos tienen ayudas sin cotizar. Vale, no van a estar esperándoles cuando llegan para darles la paga, pero de ahí van a un centro y del centro empiezan a hacerles trámites para alojarles etc. Es que es una soplapollez que se quiere usar para desviar el tema. Lo cierto es que un tipo de esos está chupando ayudas desde que llega si quiere, y asesorado para ello. El que piense que no es un poco retrasado. Por algo no hay una delincuencia brutal.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> *A ver, lo de la patera es una simpleza* para esquivar el tema de que estos tipos tienen ayudas sin cotizar. Vale, no van a estar esperándoles cuando llegan para darles la paga, pero de ahí van a un centro y del centro empiezan a hacerles trámites para alojarles etc. Es que es una soplapollez que se quiere usar para desviar el tema. Lo cierto es que un tipo de esos está chupando ayudas desde que llega si quiere, y asesorado para ello. El que piense que no es un poco retrasado. Por algo no hay una delincuencia brutal.



No, lo de la patera es una mentira dicha con muy mala baba para encabronar al personal y que voten con las tripas en vez de con la cabeza. Se traslada la idea de que un moronegro, solo por llegar, vive mejor que un nacional que ha trabajado toda la vida. Lo cierto es que la vida de un moronegro recién llegao es una puta mierda.

Y si tan buena es, ya sabes: dona todo lo que tienes, quédate sin una puta perra y sin un puto techo y vete a pedir paguitas. Seguro que así a ti también te dan esas fortunas que les dan a ellos. O mejor ... vende todo lo que tengas, absolutamente todo, gástatelo en una última juerga y cuando estés con una mano detrás y otra delante, a pedir paguitas ...   A poco que hayas cotizao las tienes aseguradas.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo te voy a decir lo que se le pide a un moronegro, o a un español en la miseria, en mi comunidad para la renta de inserción (paguita publica oficial):
> 
> 1.- 2 años de empadronamiento en la comunidad
> 2.- 3 años cotizados a la SS
> ...



No hay más preguntas. Como comprenderás eso se traduce en dinero también, no solo en alimentos. O les pagan un alquiler y suministros o lo que sea. Ah y vete a buscar a su familia para ver si puede mantenerlos o tiene ahorros como si hacen con los españoles cuando no cumplen requisitos.

Condiciones genericas me estás contando, que no se aplican igual por lo que te digo. La imposibilidad de ver el historial de esa persona en muchos casos.


----------



## estertores (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues el tipo tiene toda la razón. Ha dicho que ha cotizado 20 años o más y le dan igual que a uno que tiene una no contributiva.



Moraleja: no cotices nada, te van a dar lo mismo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Todo lo demás te lo podías haber ahorrado. Coincides en que la afirmación "bajar de la patera conlleva paguita inmediata" es falsa, no?



Coincido. NO es inmediata. 

Pero tienen otras ayudas y cuando lleve un tiempo cobrará MÁS QUE EL JUBILADO ESE DE LOS 400 EUROS.


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, lo de la patera es una mentira dicha con muy mala baba para encabronar al personal y que voten con las tripas en vez de con la cabeza. Se traslada la idea de que un moronegro, solo por llegar, vive mejor que un nacional que ha trabajado toda la vida. Lo cierto es que la vida de un moronegro recién llegao es una puta mierda.



Si es una puta mierda. Como tú si vas a Canadá con lo puesto. Bueno allí ni entras. Pero a mí me importa tres cojones como comprenderás cuando yo cotizo y me están diciendo que no tendré derecho a una pensión digna después de una vida. 

Bueno te dicen que algo habrá, o cuando vas al hospital y hay colapso por haber metido a una gente que colapsa todo y produce solo gasto. Y tantas cosas. Deja tu rollo de ONG que estamos hasta los huevos de que nos quiten pasta y nos dejen en la cuneta encima cuando necesitamos algo. No se si trabajas o qué pero me parece increíble alguien que piense así. 

Lo dicho, hay verdades que no pueden discutirse. A ver si te crees que el destino favorito de un inmigrante es España por el solecito no te jode.


----------



## moritobelo (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> .
> 
> Lo dicho, hay verdades que no pueden discutirse. A ver si te crees que el destino favorito de un inmigrante es España por el solecito no te jode.



Si, que Marruecos este a tiro de piedra nada tiene que ver... Y si eres sudaca el idioma tampoco ....Porque inmigrantes solo hay en España... En Francia, Italia, Alemania, USA o UK no hay... 

Mas tonto y ni naces.


----------



## Ufo (24 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Se tiene que acabar las pensiones, la gente pidiendo paguitas sin aportar durante 20 años


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Si, que Marruecos este a tiro de piedra nada tiene que ver... Y si eres sudaca el idioma tampoco ....Porque inmigrantes solo hay en España... En Francia, Italia, Alemania, USA o UK no hay...
> 
> Mas tonto y ni naces.



Uf menudo idiota. Esperaba una respuesta de mierda así. Seguro que todos vienen por el idioma o porque está cerca. Ya se que hay inmigrantes en otros sitios idiota. Seguro que el buenismo no tiene que ver para que quieran venir. Anda gilipollas.


----------



## Ufo (24 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



En España tenemos 1000 menas y 9 millones de jubilados esperando vivir 100 años cobrando pensión mientras los jóvenes se van fuera y en el campo hay que rogar para que trabajen


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si es una puta mierda. Como tú si vas a Canadá con lo puesto. Bueno allí ni entras. *Pero a mí me importa tres cojones como comprenderás cuando yo cotizo y me están diciendo que no tendré derecho a una pensión digna después de una vida.*
> 
> Bueno te dicen que algo habrá, o cuando vas al hospital y hay colapso por haber metido a una gente que colapsa todo y produce solo gasto. Y tantas cosas. Deja tu rollo de ONG que estamos hasta los huevos de que nos quiten pasta y nos dejen en la cuneta encima cuando necesitamos algo. No se si trabajas o qué pero me parece increíble alguien que piense así.
> 
> Lo dicho, hay verdades que no pueden discutirse. A ver si te crees que el destino favorito de un inmigrante es España por el solecito no te jode.



Y de qué el sistema de pensiones vaya endureciendo los requisitos para cobrar una pensión desde los últimos años de Felipe González tiene la culpa un puto desgraciao que no tiene donde caerse muerto?

De qué tengamos gobiernos que asustan al personal para que contrate pensiones privadas y los bancos hagan negocio tiene la culpa un puto desgraciao que no tiene donde caerse muerto?

La culpa de que tu pensión o la mia no vayan a ser todo lo buenas que podían ser no es de los moronegros. Ni de que, también los sucesivos gobiernos, vayan degradando al sanidad pública para que contratemos seguros privados con empresas privadas.

Tampoco podemos quejarnos: es lo que hemos votado durante los últimos 40 años. Pero desde luego los que no tienen la culpa son esos desgraciaos que llegan muertos de hambre: ni ellos han hecho las leyes que permiten esa degradación de lo público y de las condiciones de vida de la gente, ni han votado a los políticos que las han perpetrado.


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Uf menudo idiota. Esperaba una respuesta de mierda así. Seguro que todos vienen por el idioma o porque está cerca. Ya se que hay inmigrantes en otros sitios idiota. Seguro que el buenismo no tiene que ver para que quieran venir. Anda gilipollas.



Rusia es el pais con más inmigrantes ilegales del mundo, o el segundo tras usa. Ahí andan los dos. No creo que Putin sea Sor Teresa de Calcuta.


----------



## esforzado (24 Ene 2022)

este hombre me recuerda a @xicomalo... quiere que haya una gran bolsa común donde robar... pero se revuelve por todos los que están delante de él para robar...

a bote pronto... por los datos que da... este hombre ha aportado unos 63k a la ss en 20 años... y va a recibir 125k... es decir, un 95% más de lo que aportó...

cierto... los que se dedican al tráfico de amegos y multiculturales trincan más... en el hipotético caso de que yo tuviera que alzarme, quizá no la primera ni la segunda bala, pero la tercera te la tienes ganada a pulso...


----------



## nate (24 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Vaya lol, putos boomers se creen que lo merecen todo.



Los menas si? Los negros si? Los moros si?


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Ene 2022)

nate dijo:


> Los menas si? Los negros si? Los moros si?



Foro boomer. Os tienen acojonados con los menas, que si os ocupan el piso paco, que si os roban por la calle en los paco barrios y especialmente si el bobierno se gasta todos los fondos en menas en vez de boomerpensiones. Pero debes saber que europa le paga a hezpaña por los moromierdas directamente, no comprando deuda que es como se financian las boomer pensiones.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

¿Qué coño es un Tritapoker? ¿Por qué habláis como subnormales?


----------



## Rodal (24 Ene 2022)

tengo vecinos que pasean sus vehículos de alta gama, se compran sus parcelas y se construyen sus piscinas, mucho trabajado en negro prácticamente sin cotizar ni un céntimo. Se benefician de sus ayudas correspondientes y sus hijos de todas las becas habidas. Llegan a la jubilación y como éste, quejarse de toda la vida trabajando y tener una pensión de mierda. La culpa, los negros, los moros, los socialistas, los funcionarios, todos menos él.


----------



## samaruc (24 Ene 2022)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> He visto el video hasta donde dice que los ultimos 20 los ha cotizado en otro sitio.



¿En qué país está ese otro sitio?

Hay muchos países con convenio en que lo cotizado allí te vale para aquí y viceversa.

Si no generas derecho a una pensión completa te sacas la pensión prorrata (cada país te paga un porcentaje de la pensión calculada conforme tus cotizaciones en cada uno de ellos)









El Supremo concede la pensión a dos viudas de un polígamo


Los jueces dictan por unanimidad la segunda sentencia en la materia, que sienta jurisprudencia




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## samaruc (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que me da igual. No estamos hablando de eso. Estamos hablando de que aquí se ha afirmado que un negro por bajar de la patera tiene mejor paguita que trotepoker que ha cotizao 20 años. Mentira.



Para una no contributiva necesitas cumplir la edad, 10 años de residencia legal y falta de rentas.









¿Qué implica la carencia de rentas en la pensión no contributiva?


Explicamos cómo determinar la carencia de rentas para acceder a las pensiones no contributivas.




www.jubilaciondefuturo.es


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

aparte de la pasta , Lo que dice de Netflix es tal cual ...negroxs por todas partes ...jaja .. es ridiculo ya.. que le pongan Niggflix si eso ,...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, lo de la patera es una mentira dicha con muy mala baba para encabronar al personal y que voten con las tripas en vez de con la cabeza. Se traslada la idea de que un moronegro, solo por llegar, vive mejor que un nacional que ha trabajado toda la vida. Lo cierto es que la vida de un moronegro recién llegao es una puta mierda.
> 
> Y si tan buena es, ya sabes: dona todo lo que tienes, quédate sin una puta perra y sin un puto techo y vete a pedir paguitas. Seguro que así a ti también te dan esas fortunas que les dan a ellos. O mejor ... vende todo lo que tengas, absolutamente todo, gástatelo en una última juerga y cuando estés con una mano detrás y otra delante, a pedir paguitas ...   A poco que hayas cotizao las tienes aseguradas.



Si es una puta mierda para que se vienen?.
Mi abuelo se fue a Francia con contrato para mejorar su vida.
Ahora resulta que van a emigrar a España viniendose pq España es una basura 
Lo q hay q oír a los commies.
Ya no tenéis argumentos.
Y a mi me puedes decir lo que quieras pero hay inmigrantes sin hacer dado un palo al agua viviendo mejor que trabajadores.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y de qué el sistema de pensiones vaya endureciendo los requisitos para cobrar una pensión desde los últimos años de Felipe González tiene la culpa un puto desgraciao que no tiene donde caerse muerto?
> 
> De qué tengamos gobiernos que asustan al personal para que contrate pensiones privadas y los bancos hagan negocio tiene la culpa un puto desgraciao que no tiene donde caerse muerto?
> 
> ...



Es de los moronegros pq se les dedica ayudas y pagas que podrían ser para españoles o inmis de bien para ayudas natalidad dependencia.
Son recursos que consumen sin aportar nada.


----------



## D_Ramos (24 Ene 2022)

Que se joda por espabilado, todo el tema que menciona no le excusa de nada, directamente reconociendo la estafa le retiraba la pensión.


----------



## birdland (24 Ene 2022)

Que se pinte la cara de negro , que entre en españa tirando piedras a la guardia civil ..y una vez dentro que viole a un par de abuelas o le de una paliza a un chaval ....

joder , es que no sabe de las prioridades de este gobierno ?


----------



## kelden (24 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si es una puta mierda para que se vienen?.



Porque lo que hay en su tierra es peor.



> Mi abuelo se fue a Francia con contrato para mejorar su vida.
> Ahora resulta que van a emigrar a España viniendose pq España es una basura
> Lo q hay q oír a los commies.
> Ya no tenéis argumentos.
> *Y a mi me puedes decir lo que quieras pero hay inmigrantes sin hacer dado un palo al agua viviendo mejor que trabajadores.*



Ya te digo: haz lo mismo. Gástate todo lo que tengas, que no te quede más que la camiseta y los gayumbos y te vas a pedir paguitas. En esas condiciones, a poco que hayas cotizao, tienes la paguita asegurada. Verás que vida más cojonuda, mejor que el 50 % de los currelas españoles.


----------



## circonita (24 Ene 2022)

Según cotices según cobras. Si has tenido empresas y tal, pues habrás hecho lo que te habrá parecido, así que es lo que hay o te tenemos que pagar 3.000€ porque eres muy español y has sido empresario?


----------



## moritobelo (24 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Uf menudo idiota. Esperaba una respuesta de mierda así. Seguro que todos vienen por el idioma o porque está cerca. Ya se que hay inmigrantes en otros sitios idiota. Seguro que el buenismo no tiene que ver para que quieran venir. Anda gilipollas.



Tu sigue lloriqueando como una nenaza  A ver si hay suerte y algun mena te pone el culo como la bandera de Japon


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (25 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque lo que hay en su tierra es peor.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya te digo: haz lo mismo. Gástate todo lo que tengas, que no te quede más que la camiseta y los gayumbos y te vas a pedir paguitas. En esas condiciones, a poco que hayas cotizao, tienes la paguita asegurada. Verás que vida más cojonuda, mejor que el 50 % de los currelas españoles.



eres un hdgp.. pero no creas que te vas a escapar de la que estais liando..algo te alcanzara..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (25 Ene 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque lo que hay en su tierra es peor.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya te digo: haz lo mismo. Gástate todo lo que tengas, que no te quede más que la camiseta y los gayumbos y te vas a pedir paguitas. En esas condiciones, a poco que hayas cotizao, tienes la paguita asegurada. Verás que vida más cojonuda, mejor que el 50 % de los currelas españoles.



eres un hdgp.. pero no creas que te vas a escapar de la que estais liando..algo te alcanzara..


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (25 Ene 2022)

El truco esta en renovar el paro siempre, una vez tengas cotizados los 15 años nunca, repito, NUNCA os desapunteis del paro.

Si vivis fuera, por latinoamerica tampoco digais en Ejjjpaña que estais viviendo fuera, si no cobrais ninguna paga aqui no os van a llamar ni comprobar una mierda, renovad el paro, porque eso luego judicialmente te dan la contributiva aunque sea la minima que es bastante mas de 400 pavos.


----------



## NCB (25 Ene 2022)

*JÓDETE LANGOSTO DE MIERDA*


----------



## Topacio (25 Ene 2022)

Vaya cara de perro amargado tiene el viejales. Claro 400 euros habiendo hecho lo que ha hecho, mientras aquí ahy casos de abuelos que se doblaron el lomo no sé cuántos años y le llegan a penas 350 euros al mes.
Otro personaje tóxico que hacéis famoso el foro


----------



## TylerDurden99 (25 Ene 2022)

No he cotizado los ultimos 15 años, podia cotizar en autonomos pero no me compensaba. Pues ahí tienes la no compensación, a disfrutar de los 400€ de por vida.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



no cotiza y se queja de que le regalen 400 euros, que jeta !!


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (25 Ene 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Vaya cara de perro amargado tiene el viejales. Claro 400 euros habiendo hecho lo que ha hecho, mientras aquí ahy casos de abuelos que se doblaron el lomo no sé cuántos años y le llegan a penas 350 euros al mes.
> Otro personaje tóxico que hacéis famoso el foro



esos viejos quemados formaran la tropa de choque contra sociatas y moronegros a no poco tardar ...recuerda lo que te digo..


----------



## Millar (25 Ene 2022)

Las pensiones suponen la inmensa mayoría del gasto público en España, los menas, los políticos las ONG y todas las chorradas populistas que se os ocurran son una ridiculez a su lado. Estamos hablando de 9 millones de pensionistas. ¿Cuántos menas hay?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (25 Ene 2022)

El sistema público de pensiones está capado porque si pudieses cotizar 10 millones de euros mensuales y después recibir en la misma proporción que un pensionista estándar dentro del rango mínimo-máximo sería la mejor inversión garantizada por un estado del mundo. Si partes de la base "no existirá el estado, estará quebrado, no habrán pensiones o la clásica "se reducirán un 70%" está claro que no te compensa, ahora bien si nada de eso ocurre y el que cotiza recibe, al que no ha cotizado le están dando bien por el ojete, y claro, rabia que da gusto.


----------



## jeiper (25 Ene 2022)

¿Pero qué coño es trotapoker? ¿Un pokémon?


----------



## moritobelo (25 Ene 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> ¿Pero qué coño es trotapoker? ¿Un pokémon?



Un lloron que se creyo muy listo.


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Ene 2022)

Siempre habla de negros, pero no de moros. Siempre critica a España, pero defiende a Marruecos. Este hombre tiene negocios en Marruecos o algún conflicto de intereses.


----------



## Scout.308 (25 Ene 2022)

Grande trotapoker


----------



## François (25 Ene 2022)

Y de los vídeos estos de yeutube no se sacará un pellizco?


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Ene 2022)

Ahora se entiende mejor lo de sus ataques a La Quinta Columna y su posición dentro de la llamada "disidencia controlada".


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Langosto 45 años votando al PSOE y sin cotizar recibe 400 € de pensión y ahora quiere que cojamos las armas que el quiere cobrar limpios 1000 euros como los menas anda a tomar por culo



Mi tio, taxista, ha cotizado 38 años y le han quedado ochocientos y pico. Lógicamente ha cotizado una mierda los últimos 26 años (los anteriores 12 si cotizó bien ya que fué obrero industrial). También se queja, pero al menos ha cotizado sus años, el Trotapoker este tiene pinta de que no ha cotizado ni poco ni mucho ni nada, luego mucho es por comparación con lo que le dan a mio tio (la mitad por no hacer nada).

Nota: A un cotizante de 15 años, con cotización mínima, le dan 600€, que tampoco está mal si los comparamos con los 800 de mi tio.


----------



## PedrelGuape (25 Ene 2022)

El esclavo odiará mas al libre que al dueño.

En este país no cabe un tonto mas, entre los que siguen creyendo la gran estafa y los que niegan tres veces todo lo que ven haciendo control de daños para el bobierno.
Menos mal que los tontos son necesarios para mantener la farsa o estaríamos todos jodidos.


----------



## asakopako (25 Ene 2022)

Se ve que lo del poker no le va muy bien. Aquí estuvo cansineando un rato hasta que le tuve que meter en el ignore. Luego cuando se calmó le quité.


----------



## Funci-vago (25 Ene 2022)

Quien es ese calvo y porque le dais publicidad a disminuidos?


----------



## sisar_vidal (25 Ene 2022)

20 años trabajando en ya tal... Un mierda en la boca le hubiera dado yo.


----------



## jvega (25 Ene 2022)

Estoy con Rafa porque un moronegro recién cagao tiene paga y nosotros no? Eso es motivo suficiente para una guerra ya


----------



## Alexrc (25 Ene 2022)

Los 20 últimos años sin cotizar pues a cobrar la no contributiva, qué es una mierda, pues sí pero eso lo que hay. No tiene pinta de que le falte la pasta tampoco. De donde se saca eso de que un mena cobra 900 euros. Este tiene más cuento que calleja


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Ene 2022)

Si no cotizas no hay pension


----------



## guanoincoming (25 Ene 2022)

Que deje de criticar al Richard y er Servillano y vaya a comisión.


----------



## samaruc (25 Ene 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Los 20 últimos años sin cotizar pues a cobrar la no contributiva, qué es una mierda, pues sí pero eso lo que hay. No tiene pinta de que le falte la pasta tampoco. De donde se saca eso de que un mena cobra 900 euros. Este tiene más cuento que calleja



Para que te toque una no contributiva no tienes que tener más de 5.600 euros de rentas.

La contributiva , manque sea una mierda, la cobras hasta si eres el mismo amancio ortega.


----------



## lagintoinc (25 Ene 2022)

Supongo que él lo veía venir con su historial de prestaciones al sistema,ha hecho este vídeo para una vez más poner las cosas claras de la desigualdad a la que se enfrenta el españolito .Lo de las armas es ya un clásico suyo.


----------



## DVD1975 (25 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Para que te toque una no contributiva no tienes que tener más de 5.600 euros de rentas.
> 
> La contributiva , manque sea una mierda, la cobras hasta si eres el mismo amancio ortega.



Pues con la casa q tiene lo tendrá todo en b.
De todas maneras a mi que me beneficia ayudar a un inmi q no va trabajar en su vida y vive a mi costa y se lo lleva a su país


----------



## elCañonero (25 Ene 2022)

Y que me importa a mí lo que diga alguien que se hace llamar Trotapoker??


----------



## Scout.308 (25 Ene 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Y que me importa a mí lo que diga alguien que se hace llamar Trotapoker??



¿Pa qué comentas entonces? ¿Eres tonto?


----------



## elCañonero (25 Ene 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Pa qué comentas entonces? ¿Eres tonto?



Si estás llorando subnormal


----------



## Scout.308 (25 Ene 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Si estás llorando subnormal



¿Pero qué voy a estar llorando? Si estoy aquí descojonándome de tu retraso. El video de Trotapoker te ha dejado tocado, de ahí tu comentario y mi gozo.


----------



## Alexrc (25 Ene 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Para que te toque una no contributiva no tienes que tener más de 5.600 euros de rentas.
> 
> La contributiva , manque sea una mierda, la cobras hasta si eres el mismo amancio ortega.



Y quién ha dicho eso? No se le ve rn ña casa de un pobre


----------



## Patriota de Acero (25 Ene 2022)

Mola, se está radicalizando.

Es lo que hace falta.


----------



## Alexrc (25 Ene 2022)

Sabe Dios esta gente realmente quienes son. Pero es evidente que la cuestión es que son agitadores. Es cierto que lo de la no contributiva no es justo ya que si no cotizas los últimos 15 años es lo que cobras aunque antes hayas cotizado 30. Quizás debieran fe hacer una media y darte algo más que la no contributiva. En cualquier caso eso de que los extranjeros cobran tanto no sé si es cierto o no, habría que investigarlo


----------



## samaruc (25 Ene 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Y quién ha dicho eso? No se le ve rn ña casa de un pobre



¿Quién ha dicho qué?

¿Qué la pensión es una no contributiva?

La lo dice la Consejería de igualdad, políticas sociales y conciliación de la Junta de Andalucía que es el órgano competente para gestionar las pensiones no contributivas en Andalucía.

¿Qué el tope de ingresos para una no contributiva son 5600 euros?

La normativa vigente en materia de pensiones no contributivas.

Dejo el enlace correspondiente de la Junta de Andalucía 





__





Pensiones no contributivas de la Seguridad Social - Junta de Andalucía







www.juntadeandalucia.es





¿Qué el tío no cumple con este límite de rentas?

Entonces la Junta de Andalucía pide a la TGSS que reclamamos esas prestaciones indebidas y es cuando te preguntan "si no me tocaba pa qué me lo dan???" 






Seguridad Social: FAQ


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es






(A todo esto lo del SMI inembargable en el procedimiento especial de reintegro no rige)


----------



## Eliot Ness (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



*Está errando el tiro*. Debería centrar su ira... NO contra los peones / gente utilizada (inmigrantes ilegales que son transportados como mercancía), sino contra los que se LUCRAN y ABUSAN de ese tráfico y negocio ilegal (políticos, organizaciones, empresas, etc).

En resumen,

*BIEN *por denunciar una realidad que necesita ser visibilizada.
*MAL *por focalizarlo en las víctimas directas de este despropósito y no en los verdugos y ejecutores de tal mafia
(las víctimas indirectas serían los españoles, según el argumentario del propio Trotapoker),


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Ene 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Ahora se entiende mejor lo de sus ataques a La Quinta Columna y su posición dentro de la llamada "disidencia controlada".



la quinta del timo es disidencia controladisima so tonto

El de los analisis famosos del grafeno (informe cambra) o como se diga trabaja en USA para el cambio climatico, menos videos de mierda y mas investigar


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Ene 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Los 20 últimos años sin cotizar pues a cobrar la no contributiva, qué es una mierda, pues sí pero eso lo que hay. No tiene pinta de que le falte la pasta tampoco. De donde se saca eso de que un mena cobra 900 euros. Este tiene más cuento que calleja



Ese esta viviendo de la parienta


----------



## handlolo (25 Ene 2022)

xicomayo, los moronegros que invaden España que han trabajado?


----------



## moritobelo (25 Ene 2022)

Que se joda y baile. No cotizaste una mierda, ahora toca llorar. Si quiere sacar las armas, ya sabe, que las coja el, valienteeeee


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



¿Pero qué es, retrasado?


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (25 Ene 2022)

pues ninguna de la 2 cosas son caso aislado , a cada vez mas les va a pasar lo mismo , y moronegros siguen y seguiran viniendo ...es todo un pronostico anunciado.. a ver si os creeis que el parasito de Xicomalo o sus amiguitos van a tener pension con lo que cotizan aqui..


----------



## Akira. (25 Ene 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Mi tio, taxista, ha cotizado 38 años y le han quedado ochocientos y pico. Lógicamente ha cotizado una mierda los últimos 26 años (los anteriores 12 si cotizó bien ya que fué obrero industrial). También se queja, pero al menos ha cotizado sus años, el Trotapoker este tiene pinta de que no ha cotizado ni poco ni mucho ni nada, luego mucho es por comparación con lo que le dan a mio tio (la mitad por no hacer nada).
> 
> Nota: A un cotizante de 15 años, con cotización mínima, le dan 600€, que tampoco está mal si los comparamos con los 800 de mi tio.



Y este con 5 años más a que se debe que haya cotizado menos? Horas trabajadas?


----------



## Scout.308 (25 Ene 2022)

Eliot Ness dijo:


> *Está errando el tiro*. Debería centrar su ira... NO contra los peones / gente utilizada (inmigrantes ilegales que son transportados como mercancía), sino contra los que se LUCRAN y ABUSAN de ese tráfico y negocio ilegal (políticos, organizaciones, empresas, etc).
> 
> En resumen,
> 
> ...



No pasa nada por decir NEGROS DE MIERDA, si los negros sobran en nuestro país se dice y no pasa nada.


----------



## samaruc (25 Ene 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Y este con 5 años más a que se debe que haya cotizado menos? Horas trabajadas?



Profecía autocumplida.

Hace 20 años decidió no cotizar para la mierda de pensión que le iba a quedar. 

Y, efectivamente, le ha quedado una mierda de pensión por falta de cotizaciones.


----------



## Kbkubito (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Eso te pasa por no ser negro,o moro,que a de mas de la ayuda de 240€ de alquiler les dan otros 200€ por ser extranjeros. 
Eres un insolidario de la hostia tio.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Ene 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



No hay nada de lo que haya dicho en el vídeo que no tenga razón.


----------



## Kbkubito (25 Ene 2022)

Eso es. Montas tu negocio y le tienes que dar a la banda mafiosa de políticos y sus socios asesinos 300€ mínimo,funcione o no tu negocio,mientras en paises con un salario mínimo el doble que el nuestro la cotización de autónomos es de 50€/año.

Los putos rojos y su odio visceral a que la gente prospere. Y los subnormales volviendo a ponerles al mando una y otra vez.
El contrato social está quebrado y ahora luchar contra el estado opresor es un deber de todos los ciudadanos. Estos se creen que van a vengarse del repaso que les dieron en el 36, y va a ser que no.


----------



## Barspin (26 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Y de dónde sacas el dinero si no cotiza nadie y todos quieren cobrar?
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es cortar el grifo a los parásitos.



Cortarles la cabeza lo veo más efectivo.


----------



## Kanime (26 Ene 2022)

la psoe


----------



## Kanime (26 Ene 2022)

welcome to españazuela


----------



## Kanime (26 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pues el tipo tiene toda la razón. Ha dicho que ha cotizado 20 años o más y le dan igual que a uno que tiene una no contributiva. En lo de los menas también tiene razón y lo de la nacionalidad igual. No sé que estáis hablando.



y españa tienepocos funcionarios cosas de la izmierda ya sabeis en que sector estan enchufados con 10 pisos trabajando 5 horas diarias jajajaja 3 milloned e funcis jajajaj espeor q el coche elctrico de tesla que pagas cien mil dolares y duran 3 años las baterias ªª jajajaja estafas de la izmierda


----------



## Kluster (26 Ene 2022)

Me gusta la gente que habla claro y sin pelos en la lengua.

Mis dieses para Trotapoker.


----------



## DVD1975 (26 Ene 2022)

Commies comparando a un español con un parásito como el jeta mena que se ahogó al salir corriendo por robar os estáis degradando como españoles.
Me voy a reír cuando la cola del hambre 75 por ciento extranjeros suba y tengan que recortar.
Pq van subir y subir y subir y la culpa va ser del PP o de vox jajaa q se comerá el marrón como siempre.
Un día pase por una cola del hambre y solo había de 30 personas 3 españoles un mendigo español una gitana y una mujer joven.
Los demás moros y negros y algún sudamericano.
Y hablo zona sur de Madrid.
Seguid creyendo en los unicornios ...lo q pasa en España no pasa ni en Francia.


----------



## Akira. (26 Ene 2022)

Dudo mucho que, con 20 años trabajados cobres solo 400 euros.


----------



## Barruno (30 Ene 2022)

Ha nazido otro fascista.
Bien.

Los gilipollas sólo aprenden cuando se les toca el bolsillo.


----------

